# 1994.5 Sentra XE Clutch Adjustment



## fendergirlajk (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone have a step by step on how to adjust the clutch cable? I need a little help.....

Thanks, and Happy New Year!:woowoo:


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Find the spot where the clutch cable attaches to the clutch. There should be a clamp-shaped thing at the end of the cable.
Inside that clamp, at the end that attaches to the clutch cable itself, there's a bolt.
Tighten or loosen as you need.
If you loosen it too much, the clamp will be able to slide off the clutch.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

At the gearbox bell housing end there will be an adjuster with a lock nut. Loosen the locknut and wind the adjuster clockwise to take up slack, there are usually two marks on the arm that the cable attaches to about 3-4 mm apart, adjust the cable so that when the arm is sitting the cable has just the amount of slack to move between the marks when you pull on it with your hand. When the tension is correct retighten the locknut and you are done.


----------

